# Australia v USA



## Down Under Blazer (Jan 19, 2008)

On tonight. For me that is.

I guess it's on some time Tuesday morning for most of you guys.

USA will easily beat us.

That won't stop me from mouthing off in here though.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

who does Australia have? baynes from washington state?


----------



## Down Under Blazer (Jan 19, 2008)

Baynes was in the initial squad, but didn't make the final cut.

Neither did Luke Schenscher.



> David Andersen, Chris Anstey, David Barlow, Andrew Bogut, CJ Bruton, Joe Ingles, Patrick Mills, Brad Newley, Matthew Nielsen, Shawn Redhage, Glen Saville, Mark Worthington


http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/07/11/2300916.htm?site=olympics/2008

Absolute disgrace that Jawai didn't make the team.

He would have, but our coach didn't even consider him, because he missed a training camp to trial with NBA teams before the draft.

I hate Goorjian.:azdaja:


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

Well, at least we have Blazer representation with Chris Anstey...


----------



## Down Under Blazer (Jan 19, 2008)

And CJ Bruton. Sort of.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

meru said:


> Well, at least we have Blazer representation with Chris Anstey...


And CJ Bruton, who never played for us, either, after we "stashed" him for a couple of years.

Ed O.


----------



## Bob Whitsitt (Jul 12, 2007)

At least you have Bogut, that has to count for something.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Bob Whitsitt said:


> At least you have Bogut, that has to count for something.


No.....not really!


----------



## Down Under Blazer (Jan 19, 2008)

I'm looking forward to seeing how Patrick Mills goes.

He has torn up some international games, others he has looked out of his depth.

It'll be a big test for him.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I think we will be competitive...but USA is a tough gig for any team.

Bogut tweaked an ankle,so i dunno if hes playing or not. We have the size that could trouble USA, but your guards are so much more talented (obviously).

I hate Goorjian also Down Under Blazer, such a Sydney Kings homer. He never gave any love to my 36ers (Brett Maher back in Sydney 2000 got robbed!).


----------



## bluefrog (Jul 10, 2005)

I was an assistant to the Australian National Team when the played in Japan for the 2006 FIBA Championship. I got to know the guys pretty well and watch them up close. 
CJ Bruton is a great guy and probably the hardest worker on the team. Brad Newley played really well in Japan. Bogut is tall but I can't say anything positive about him as a person. 
Ultimately I'd say the USA team is just to athletic for the Boomers. I predict USA, 108 Australia, 76


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

I've been to Outback Steakhouse and love the movie Boomerang.......and I think the US is going to kill these boys!


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

dream team is back, you lose


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

Mad Max!!!!! Anderson is pretty good seen him play several times for CSKA.


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

DUB!

im a kiwi! not too many of us round here....


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

what time is this game supposed to be on? 3 am our time?


----------



## Down Under Blazer (Jan 19, 2008)

5:00am in Oregon


----------



## Down Under Blazer (Jan 19, 2008)

MB30 said:


> I hate Goorjian also Down Under Blazer, such a Sydney Kings homer. He never gave any love to my 36ers (Brett Maher back in Sydney 2000 got robbed!).


Goorj doesn't know that any part of Australia west of the Great Dividing Range exists.

Maher got what? 5 min a game in Sydney? Instead Goorj played shoot first, ask questions later "Hammer" Heal. At the point! :rant:

Go 36ers! I think we have a good team this season. Lots of good young locals, and another import still to add. Let's face it, it wouldn't be hard to be better than last season.


----------



## Down Under Blazer (Jan 19, 2008)

I'll always remember the Dream Team 2 v Australia Atlanta Olympics warm-up game.

Australia was well in it at half time, and the precious NBA stars couldn't stop complaining to the refs about the mean Aussies.

We were a little rough for the poor little darlings. No superstar calls in international basketball guys. HTFU!


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

When you Australians (Down Under Blazer, MB30, bluefrog) and New Zealander (BlayZa) post during the game, don't expect many immediate responses. But please post so Oregonians can read it later when we wake up. Live updates are interesting to read later, even when you know who won. 1 hour till gametime. I'm psyched. I'm going to sleep now, but I'll be twitching with nervous dreams.


----------



## Down Under Blazer (Jan 19, 2008)

Starting line-ups:

Australia: Bruton, Newley, Barlow, Nielsen, Andersen (Bogut not playing, ankle injury)

USA: Kidd, Bryant, James, Anthony, Howard (things as usual)


----------



## Down Under Blazer (Jan 19, 2008)

Not sure about Australia playing man-on-man, thought we'd play mostly zone.


----------



## Down Under Blazer (Jan 19, 2008)

With Bogut out injured, and Jawai not selected, Australia doesn't have much strength down low.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

Doesn't seem to matter so far, not a lot of inside play. The US should start Chris Paul when the games get more serious. He seems to promote more ball movement then Jason Kidd is right now.


----------



## Down Under Blazer (Jan 19, 2008)

USA look great when they actually pass the ball.

Look like crap when they try to go 1-on-1 to the hoop.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

Wow the US is playing EXTREMELY sloppy, what's going on?! Mills went coast to coast earlier and no one touched him. Afterwards, two stupid turnovers. I don't like how Coach K hasn't been calling timeouts, like he feels he's too good for them or something. Call one!!!


----------



## Down Under Blazer (Jan 19, 2008)

The commentators are pronouncing Saville's name wrong.

It's really starting to grate.


----------



## Down Under Blazer (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice flop from Wade. :whatever:


----------



## Down Under Blazer (Jan 19, 2008)

Quarter time

Australia: 19

USA: 22


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Mills > Bayless


----------



## Down Under Blazer (Jan 19, 2008)

Anstey almost starting a fight.

USA getting rattled.

HTFU!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Not a bad start from Australia, considering we are missing our top player in Bogut. USA might have just got their wake up call though...


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

These Aussies are impressive. They sure can play. And play hard.


----------



## Down Under Blazer (Jan 19, 2008)

LeBron starting to take over the game.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

Lebron taking over. And the US applying good ball pressure. Can Australia respond?


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

Lebron giving us his best Oden impression with a rejection going into the stands. Ha ha.


----------



## Down Under Blazer (Jan 19, 2008)

Australia not taking care of the ball.


----------



## Down Under Blazer (Jan 19, 2008)

Patrick Mills is too quick for everyone.


----------



## Down Under Blazer (Jan 19, 2008)

The US ref is soft as butter.


----------



## Down Under Blazer (Jan 19, 2008)

Half-time

Australia: 29

USA: 44

I think we can all see where Australia's problem is.

And yes. I will quadruple my post count in this thread alone. :lol:


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

I've been watching it since the 2nd quarter.

Australia is playing VERY good, and without Bogut. Very impressive.

You can make it a close game if you don't let the USA get their points from fast breaks and make them play in the half court.

Thank God for LeBron though... the best player on the planet.

2nd half should be fun.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

> Mills > Bayless


Blasphamy! Bayless is the greatest player to ever play basketball!


----------



## Down Under Blazer (Jan 19, 2008)

Andersen having trouble with his handles all game.


----------



## Down Under Blazer (Jan 19, 2008)

Australia back within 4.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

Coach K is a little *****. For the love of God, are you even a coach? What are you doing, man? You have timeouts, use them.


----------



## Down Under Blazer (Jan 19, 2008)

USA finally took a timeout.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

There you go. That last timeout was actually his. Good boy.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

WTF is wrong with the USAs half court offense. We have the best players in the world, put god damn players in there that can play comprehend how to play in the half court. Christ... People like Carmelo suck *** soooooooooo bad. Kidd needs to go to the bench also.

Also, Australia isn't missing a shot... they are like 6-7 to start the quarter with 3-3 from 3... Jesus.. only a 4 point game. Get of your lazy asses and play some god damn defense, and learn how to play some god damn half court offense. 

AND JUST FIRE COACH K RIGHT NOW!!! HEEEEEE WILL BE THE REASON WE DONT WIN GOLD. all you have to do is stop our transition offense and we are ****ed. Stupid idiot.

OK i'm done. USA sucks.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

What do you know, we get a 3 pointer in transition...

Oh and nice defense there USA... horrible...


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh, what a nice job to jack up a 3 pointer in our half court offense LeBron. You gotta take that shot whne its available since we don't get it a lot.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

We finally made something happen in the half court.

And then praise the lord Australia finally missed a shot, and then we got 2 in transition.

And then Aus scores again. Great D. and again... and we suck in half court again...

PRAISE JESUS!! 2 points in the half court!!!


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

Out there, there is an unknown, fringe foreign player that I feel can be the perfect complementary 3 on the Blazers lineup. That Barlow kid can make any shot so long as his feet are set.


----------



## Down Under Blazer (Jan 19, 2008)

3-quarter time

Australia: 55

USA: 65


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

how is the USA only up 10 at the end of 3 to Australia WITHOUT Bogut?

Spain would murder us.


----------



## Down Under Blazer (Jan 19, 2008)

Australia outscored the USA 26 to 21 in the 3rd.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

3rd quater just finish for me. I started a half hr late so been catching up to real time.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Get Carmelo on the bench, now. HE is HORRIBLE. THe worst player on the roster. No defense, and the Travis Outlaw concept of offense. Pass the damn ball and don't dribble it and chuck it up at the last second and airball... wow.

Paul, Redd, Kobe, LeBron, Howard


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Australia should just throw it up because they will all go in.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

The NBA should expand overseas. There's just too much talent that isn't playing in the best league in the world. Or at least, I'd like to see how NBA teams fare against other national teams. I think they'd actually do better then Coach K's team.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

I like the way international officials call the game WAY more than the NBA. No super star treatment, allowing players to be physical. It makes bball a whole lot better.


----------



## Down Under Blazer (Jan 19, 2008)

Ingles!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Miksaid said:


> The NBA should expand overseas. There's just too much talent that isn't playing in the best league in the world. Or at least, I'd like to see how NBA teams fare against other national teams. I think they'd actually do better then Coach K's team.


Any olympic team should play better team ball than the USA since they've played together much longer. I do think we'd do much better sending a team over rather than a all star team like we do.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

yep, just jack it up Australia. It will go in. contested fade away 3, of course it goes in. wow...

I don't think it would make a difference if Bogut was there or not. I think they are playing to their max potential right now, just draining shots. Bogut would just take away shots from the perimeter, which would definitely lower their scoring.

They might be the best shooting team in the history of bball!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

USA has looked bored most of the game. They are taking it a bit more serious now at the end of the game.


----------



## Down Under Blazer (Jan 19, 2008)

Anstey with a finger-roll from his waist! From outside the key! :lol:


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

can someone tell me the % australia is shooting in the 2nd half? its over 70% isn't it?


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

mgb said:


> Any olympic team should play better team ball than the USA since they've played together much longer. I do think we'd do much better sending a team over rather than a all star team like we do.


I agree, these teams have played together for a longer period of time. But I really enjoy how the game is played and how these teams are playing it. They play hard and their form of basketball really minimizes the effectiveness of individual talent. I think if the NBA expanded, or at least had more involvement in international basketball, it would definitely improve the quality of the NBA, and US basketball as a whole.

With that said, the US just won but the Australians played magnificently and were unconscious from the perimeter. Good effort!


----------



## Down Under Blazer (Jan 19, 2008)

Final score

Australia: 76

USA: 87

Closest warm-up game for the USA.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

> Any olympic team should play better team ball than the USA since they've played together much longer. I do think we'd do much better sending a team over rather than a all star team like we do.


come on, it's not like the other national teams just play with each other, their concept is the same as with the US team. during the domestic league seasons they are with their "club teams / franchises / organizations (/whatever you want to call them)" and then camp with the national teams for a few weeks a year..


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

Kobe shot 3/10 and Carmelo (IMO the worst player on the USA team) shot 4/14.. why chuck it up when you have so many quality players around you? Your stats don't matter... wow. (rest of team shot 25/40)

Games like this remind me why i'd never want Carmelo on my team.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Miksaid said:


> I agree, these teams have played together for a longer period of time. *But I really enjoy how the game is played and how these teams are playing it. They play hard and their form of basketball really minimizes the effectiveness of individual talent.* I think if the NBA expanded, or at least had more involvement in international basketball, it would definitely improve the quality of the NBA, and US basketball as a whole.
> 
> With that said, the US just won but the Australians played magnificently and were unconscious from the perimeter. Good effort!


For the most part that is true of any good NBA team. They win championships by playing team ball and by playing hard. A 82 game season makes it hard to bring it every game, but don't take how this USA olympic team plays as how most NBA teams play.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

The US, unless they've been fooling us this whole time, will not learn to play team basketball overnight. I don't expect their current one-on-one play to change dramatically in the Olympics. It's disheartening, but the US is going to have to hope that their athleticism and really good ball pressure will be enough to carry them throughout. The US starting lineup should definitely be retooled. Bosh should be in it. Wade should be in it. Kidd definitely should not be in it.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

el_Diablo said:


> come on, it's not like the other national teams just play with each other, their concept is the same as with the US team. during the domestic league seasons they are with their "club teams / franchises / organizations (/whatever you want to call them)" and then camp with the national teams for a few weeks a year..


They generally have the same team, don't they, for international play? We have college teams at times, not even the team we send to the olympics.


----------



## Down Under Blazer (Jan 19, 2008)

I reckon Australia might have won if Bogut, and Jawai were playing.

Oh well, c'est la vie.

Spain will spank the USA based on that performance.


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

mgb said:


> For the most part that is true of any good NBA team. They win championships by playing team ball and by playing hard. A 82 game season makes it hard to bring it every game, but don't take how this USA olympic team plays as how most NBA teams play.


I'm not. I actually think an NBA team (a good one) would perform better.

But on a previous point, these national teams have their own domestic leagues and get together to play before Olympic play just like the US. In fact, I think the US got together earlier this year and had roughly the same amount of time to prepare.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Miksaid said:


> I'm not. I actually think an NBA team (a good one) would perform better.
> 
> But on a previous point, these national teams have their own domestic leagues and get together to play before Olympic play just like the US. In fact, I think the US got together earlier this year and had roughly the same amount of time to prepare.


National teams for the most part has the same team year after year, though, right? I mean of course some are added, but how different is this Australia team than the one that played in world play last year?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Down Under Blazer said:


> I reckon Australia might have won if Bogut, and Jawai were playing.
> 
> Oh well, c'est la vie.
> 
> Spain will spank the USA based on that performance.


I think you might be surprise when(edit) we play Spain. USA looked really bored most of the game.


----------



## Down Under Blazer (Jan 19, 2008)

That's why I said "based on that performance".

I have no doubt the USA will lift their game when required.

Well, I'm done. Night all.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

> They generally have the same team, don't they, for international play? We have college teams at times, not even the team we send to the olympics.


well yeah.. 

usually it's a given that a player wants to play for his country's national team (ilgauskas is not that loved in lithuania, because he never plays for their national team..). therefore the best players are almost always in the team, and as the talent pools aren't so deep in other countries, the team rosters stay quite stable..

additionally there are the junior national teams, for example spain has a lot of players born between 1979-1981 who have played together even before they made it to the senior national team. gasol, navarro, lopez and reyes all won the u-19 world championships in 1999..


----------



## meru (Jul 2, 2003)

bluefrog said:


> I was an assistant to the Australian National Team when the played in Japan for the 2006 FIBA Championship. I got to know the guys pretty well and watch them up close.
> CJ Bruton is a great guy and probably the hardest worker on the team. Brad Newley played really well in Japan. Bogut is tall but *I can't say anything positive about him as a person*.


Dish! Dish!



> Ultimately I'd say the USA team is just to athletic for the Boomers. I predict USA, 108 Australia, 76


Well, you got the Aussie score right but overestimated the US score by 21!

The Boomers almost got to be this time round's Puerto Rico. I think it would take an unexpected team beating the US to rattle their confidence. Otherwise I agree that they should pick up their game for the Spains of this world. I actually think the old Argies will be more of a threat just because they always seem to have a fightback in them (almost upsetting Spain, coming back against Australia from way down).


----------



## Miksaid (Mar 21, 2005)

mgb said:


> National teams for the most part has the same team year after year, though, right? I mean of course some are added, but how different is this Australia team than the one that played in world play last year?


Probably not that much different, although my knowledge of how international basketball runs is limited. You're right in that in the long-term, these players play together much longer and I agree that it definitely is a factor to their success (against the US). But it's not their fault either that we aren't able to field a group of cohesive players that can commit the years of time needed in order to play successful team basketball. I think it is a problem that must be fixed (I don't know how) but I don't think we should use it as an excuse if we don't win gold this year, which despite our play today, we still might on talent alone.

However, back to the topic of the game, I really don't like how we got outworked. The Australians showed that they definitely had more fire in them tonight and given how this "redeem team" is being promoted, with the 2 minute Nike ad of USA basketball playing behind the national anthem being sung, and all this talk of playing for one's country, the least I could have asked for was for the US team to show up and play hard, despite the game being an exhibition. Maybe it was their way of not showing their hand so early on, but for chrissakes they're playing with the world watching; play hungry!


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

I'm so glad I didn't watch this game.

The more I think about this whole "redeem team" thing and the way it's being marketed the less I seem to care about the outcome of the Olympics; the whole thing feels more like some hollow scheme to sell Nikes, orchestrated by wieden & kennedy. The fact that they almost never show Dwight Howard in any of the promotional stuff (addidas guy) tells me that this team was probably selected as much for the players' shoe contracts as considering who the best fit would be (yeah I'll admit that's a baseless claim).

If it weren't for Nate McMillan I'd love to see this team fall flat on its collective face, and get humbled, which might finally convince the people doing the selecting to move away from the all-star model and force them to start organizing teams based balance (ie. more than just scorers, and more than one real big).


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

i didnt see the game, but really, lets not get worked up about an exhibition game.

team usa is in the right path. we took ourselves seriously in Japan when there was a complete overhaul of the organization. players and coaches committing to create the best basketball team in the world. no more of this nonsense of just throwing in some guys for a few weeks and then go home without caring of the outcome.

i see gold in the horizon.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Team USA was a flawed team from the get go.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

I'm going to read this thread later, but from spot-checking it and reading a wireservice article, I say the same thing I said after the last game:

K isn't making them run plays. Their points come off the defense, or fast breaks, or 1 on 1, or being more physical, or showing off, anything but set plays. Typically, the US player sees an opportunity against the less-talented opposition and breaks the play, although usually there hasn't been time to start a play.

Bring back Chuck Daly. On the Dream Team, they ran plays. I remember marveling at their discipline. Beautiful formations.


----------

